

Steve Blank: Going to Trade Shows Like it Matters – Part 2 - lrm242
http://steveblank.com/2009/05/22/trade-shows-part-1/

======
arohner
One thing that's interesting about these two Steve Blank articles his is tone.
His other pieces have a friendly teaching tone.

These two are commanding in a way that is very impressive. He's not
threatening the reader, but he orders with certainty that his instructions
_will_ be followed.

~~~
DanHulton
His other pieces were aimed at his readers. These two are reprints of a memo
he wrote internally, where that kind of tone was called for.

